# "Spank your dog with a dead chicken"



## Good_Karma

I am not making this up. I belong to a homesteading group on Facebook. Someone (not me) posed a question about raising backyard chickens around a high prey drive dog, and how they should go about training the dog not to chase and kill the chickens.

Someone actually gave the following advice..._
We have two labs, among other dogs... I introduced the chicks the labs, while they were still young and not so "quick". I told the labs that their lives would be over if anything happened to these chickens. I.E. : I put the FEAR OF GOD into them regarding chickens. Only one, Rhoda, lost her life to a lab, and I believe the lab was just playing with her til she stopped moving. Regardless, the lab was spanked with Rhoda's dead body, and I kept showing them the dead chicken and reminding them how bad it was to kill things. Usually now when they go outside, they think "the chickens don't exist, the chickens don't exist". I know its not a conventional approach, but I don't think any kind of positive reinforcement works when there is murder involved._

Someone else replied with this:
_A friend of mine used the "spank with dead chicken" approach with her border collie and it only "sort of" worked. _



:help:

What should I say?

Also, does anyone else think it's kinda weird that she refers to the chicken by it's name, but not her dog?:crazy:


----------



## vat

Egads! I have no advice I just saw the title of this post and well...had to see what was up. It sounded like some kinda porn movie, lol!


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs

I think that person is crazynuts.


----------



## CassandGunnar

I've heard the "tie the dead chicken around the dogs neck" theory to stop them from killing chickens, but not the spank them with a dead chicken.


----------



## GSDElsa

What?!


----------



## DJEtzel

I have heard of hanging a dead chicken around their neck for a week, too.


----------



## Lilie

CassandGunnar said:


> I've heard the "tie the dead chicken around the dogs neck" theory to stop them from killing chickens, but not the spank them with a dead chicken.


With out a doubt, that meathod does NOT work. Speaking from experiance here. I used to have Aussies. I came home from an out of town horse show. As I was pulling past the house I noticed all the dogs in the back yard, and each had a hay string tied around thier necks. I totally freaked! I slammed the truck in park and ran into the house. 

Hubby was sitting in the office and I said, "Why do all the dogs have hay strings around thier necks?" He said, "No, they have dead chickens around their necks." I replied, "What? Are they invisable dead chickens?"

Apparently he let the dogs out and they got into the chicken coop, and killed most of the chickens. Hubby's dad told him this meathod would keep them from ever doing it again. Nope, didn't work. I imagine they all sat around in a circle eating eachother's chicken. Nothing was left, just feathers everwhere.


----------



## CassandGunnar

DJEtzel said:


> I have heard of hanging a dead chicken around their neck for a week, too.


That's one of them there old timey fixes.


----------



## selzer

I guess you can tell her to save Rhoda until she rots so she can duct tape it to the dog's muzzle, that'll teach them to stay out of the trash. Kind of killing two dog behaviors with the same bird. 

(BTW, someone wanting me to sell them a puppy told me about the taping rotted meat on the muzzle technique.)


----------



## starrluvsjackson

Good_Karma said:


> I
> Someone actually gave the following advice...
> _We have two labs, among other dogs... I introduced the chicks the labs, while they were still young and not so "quick". I told the labs that their lives would be over if anything happened to these chickens. I.E. : I put the FEAR OF GOD into them regarding chickens. Only one, Rhoda, lost her life to a lab, and I believe the lab was just playing with her til she stopped moving. Regardless, the lab was spanked with Rhoda's dead body, and I kept showing them the dead chicken and reminding them how bad it was to kill things. Usually now when they go outside, they think "the chickens don't exist, the chickens don't exist". I know its not a conventional approach, but I don't think any kind of positive reinforcement works when there is murder involved._
> 
> Someone else replied with this:
> _A friend of mine used the "spank with dead chicken" approach with her border collie and it only "sort of" worked. _
> 
> 
> 
> :help:
> 
> What should I say?
> 
> Also, does anyone else think it's kinda weird that she refers to the chicken by it's name, but not her dog?:crazy:


hahahahahahahahahaha:rofl::rofl: sorry i know its wrong but thats hlarious..omg who does somehting like that..it'd be like spanking a cat with a native bird or if you had other pets and one was killed would u just whack the dog with it so it knows not to touch the rest?? wow and yeah obviously has a closer bond with the chickens than the lab as they have names yet the lab doesnt seem to lol.. some mothers do 'av em!! :crazy:


----------



## DharmasMom

Dear Lord!! I am sure the lab was wondering "why is she hitting me with my snack? I wish she would stop moving and hold still so I could enjoy it!". What a loon!


----------



## EchoGSD

Quote, originally posted by VAT: "Egads! I have no advice I just saw the title of this post and well...had to see what was up. It sounded like some kinda porn movie, lol!"

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## codmaster

Lilie said:


> With out a doubt, that meathod does NOT work. Speaking from experiance here. I used to have Aussies. I came home from an out of town horse show. As I was pulling past the house I noticed all the dogs in the back yard, and each had a hay string tied around thier necks. I totally freaked! I slammed the truck in park and ran into the house.
> 
> Hubby was sitting in the office and I said, "Why do all the dogs have hay strings around thier necks?" He said, "No, they have dead chickens around their necks." I replied, "What? Are they invisable dead chickens?"
> 
> Apparently he let the dogs out and they got into the chicken coop, and killed most of the chickens. Hubby's dad told him this meathod would keep them from ever doing it again. Nope, didn't work. I imagine they all sat around in a circle eating eachother's chicken. Nothing was left, just feathers everwhere.


Just picturing this! LMAO!


----------



## BlackPuppy

CassandGunnar said:


> I've heard the "tie the dead chicken around the dogs neck" theory to stop them from killing chickens, ....


Yeah, me too. I also heard somebody who did this and the chickens mysteriously disappeared. The dogs ate them. (There were 2 dogs.)


----------



## lanaw13

> Hubby was sitting in the office and I said, "Why do all the dogs have hay strings around thier necks?" He said, "No, they have dead chickens around their necks." I replied, "What? Are they invisable dead chickens?"
> 
> Apparently he let the dogs out and they got into the chicken coop, and killed most of the chickens. Hubby's dad told him this meathod would keep them from ever doing it again. Nope, didn't work. I imagine they all sat around in a circle eating eachother's chicken. Nothing was left, just feathers everwhere./QUOTE]
> 
> Had a mental image of dogs sitting in a circle gnawing on chickens tied to necks……..


----------



## Nico's Mom

Barbara Woodhouse described this technique in her book No Bad Dogs. I read that many years ago, can't imagine beating my dog with anything, especially a dead chicken. Maybe that's what chicken coops are for?


----------



## Todd

DharmasMom said:


> Dear Lord!! I am sure the lab was wondering "why is she hitting me with my snack? I wish she would stop moving and hold still so I could enjoy it!". What a loon!


I'm with you on both your assessment of the dog's thoughts and the assessment of her...there are a few old time remedies that should stay and some that should go away. Think this is in the second category.


----------



## Jax's Mom

Good_Karma said:


> What should I say?
> 
> Also, does anyone else think it's kinda weird that she refers to the chicken by it's name, but not her dog?:crazy:


How about telling her to secure her chickens? If it's not her own dogs that get the chickens, it will be someone else's or a wild animal.


----------



## bunchoberrys

:nono:WTH?!!! Thats just not morally right.lmao


----------



## krystyne73

wow...I mean WOW!


----------



## Dejavu

Lilie said:


> With out a doubt, that meathod does NOT work. Speaking from experiance here. I used to have Aussies. I came home from an out of town horse show. As I was pulling past the house I noticed all the dogs in the back yard, and each had a hay string tied around thier necks. I totally freaked! I slammed the truck in park and ran into the house.
> 
> Hubby was sitting in the office and I said, "Why do all the dogs have hay strings around thier necks?" He said, "No, they have dead chickens around their necks." I replied, "What? Are they invisable dead chickens?"
> 
> Apparently he let the dogs out and they got into the chicken coop, and killed most of the chickens. Hubby's dad told him this meathod would keep them from ever doing it again. Nope, didn't work. I imagine they all sat around in a circle eating eachother's chicken. Nothing was left, just feathers everwhere.


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## Lin

Lilie said:


> With out a doubt, that meathod does NOT work. Speaking from experiance here. I used to have Aussies. I came home from an out of town horse show. As I was pulling past the house I noticed all the dogs in the back yard, and each had a hay string tied around thier necks. I totally freaked! I slammed the truck in park and ran into the house.
> 
> Hubby was sitting in the office and I said, "Why do all the dogs have hay strings around thier necks?" He said, "No, they have dead chickens around their necks." I replied, "What? Are they invisable dead chickens?"
> 
> Apparently he let the dogs out and they got into the chicken coop, and killed most of the chickens. Hubby's dad told him this meathod would keep them from ever doing it again. Nope, didn't work. I imagine they all sat around in a circle eating eachother's chicken. Nothing was left, just feathers everwhere.


Oh god, thats hilarious...


----------



## starrluvsjackson

Lilie said:


> Hubby was sitting in the office and I said, "Why do all the dogs have hay strings around thier necks?" He said, "No, they have dead chickens around their necks." I replied, "What? Are they invisable dead chickens?"
> 
> Apparently he let the dogs out and they got into the chicken coop, and killed most of the chickens. Hubby's dad told him this meathod would keep them from ever doing it again. Nope, didn't work. I imagine they all sat around in a circle eating eachother's chicken. Nothing was left, just feathers everwhere.


:rofl::spittingcoffee:just read this one properly and lmao *visual image of dogs sitting in a circle* every time i re read it it still cracks me up..love this site


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Personally I do not want to be spanked with a chicken.

Thats just disturbing. :/


----------



## emsoskar

vat said:


> Egads! I have no advice I just saw the title of this post and well...had to see what was up. It sounded like some kinda porn movie, lol!



:spittingcoffee:


----------



## Klamari

Dear Lord , I am continually amazed at the lack of common sense in the world today. Who hears, or gives, that kind of advice, and it doesn't occur to them that the whole idea is totally ridiculous??

And she calls her dog killing a chicken "murder"......I seriously don't think this woman should own any animals at all.


----------



## Good_Karma

Lilie, you are too much! Give your hubby a dope slap from me if you haven't done so already. 

Fortunately several people have given the OP advice to just keep the chickens fenced away from the dog. It sounds like that is going to be her plan.

I think the "spank with dead chicken" theory of behavior modification ranks right up there with" nose rubbed in potty accident" house training method.

Hanging out in these GSD forums sometimes makes me forget what crummy dog owners are like.

Oddly enough, we are actually planning on getting chickens too this spring. In May we are getting 25 baby chicks that we'll have to keep in the house in a brooder box with a heat lamp until they are big enough to go outside and live in their coop (which will be behind an electric fence!!). I can't wait to see what fun we'll have keeping the baby chicks safe in the house with two cats and two dogs drooling over them.


----------



## selzer

Niko and Rosa with chickens. I can picture Rosa with chickens. Just don't be spanking her with any of them. That is just wrong. And someone from a chicken forum somewhere is probably saying -- look at that, they name their dogs and refer to chickens as just chickens! Come on, it is just a chicken. 

So what are you raising chickens for? Meat, Eggs, Pets? I saw an animal hoarders where the guy had like a hundred chickens living in his house. Ick! I guess they do have personalities...


----------



## cuttingedge

selzer said:


> I saw an animal hoarders where the guy had like a hundred chickens living in his house. Ick!


 
I agree that is disgusting and that guy should be slapped instead of spanked


----------



## arycrest

vat said:


> Egads! I have no advice I just saw the title of this post and well...had to see what was up. It sounded like some kinda porn movie, lol!


:rofl: You're not alone, I thought it was going to be about something kinky!


----------



## selzer

Actually, I thought Rosa got one of those weird plastic chicken toys and they caught Niko on film pounding her with it. 

I had to see that.


----------



## aubie

Okay, one, I was like "why would you teach your dog to spank another dog with a dead chicken? Could you get a DCS title out of that (Dead Chicken Slapper)??" 

I'm also more disturbed by the "I put the Fear of God in them!" I mean, what did you do? As much as I talk to Anna, I'm sure she would mostly just hear "Blah blah blah *dead* blah blah blah *chicken* blah blah blah *do it*"


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Omg this thread is hilarious. Just reading the title, I thought you meant the chicken rubber toy. Holy cow.


----------



## Good_Karma

So do I win a prize for most misleading thread title? LOL, sorry guys! No dead chicken porn here, you sickos! 

Sue, we're going to have the chickens for eggs, and they will be moving out of the house as soon as they can handle outside temps.

Don't let Rosa fool you with her sweet looks, she is a chicken killer at heart, I can tell. Although if one of them grows up to be a rooster, I bet it would hold his own with her.


----------



## aubie

Well, her brother is part Chickenhawk!! :wub:


----------



## Good_Karma

That totally explains it.


----------



## Lilie

I understand a rooster fertilizes eggs. But imagine my suprise and disgust when during a holiday party, with a house full of people, I broke an egg over a blender for eggnog and a huge red dot was in the center of it. 

After that the rooster was kicked out of the hen house.


----------



## selzer

Didn't Sam Cook sing some song about his little red rooster?

Aint been no peace in the barnyard since his red rooster been gone -- or something like that.


----------



## Good_Karma

Yeah, any of them that end up being roosters are only going to be around long enough to get enough meat on them to, well, you know. Not looking forward to that part.


----------



## CassandGunnar

selzer said:


> Didn't Sam Cook sing some song about his little red rooster?
> 
> Aint been no peace in the barnyard since his red rooster been gone -- or something like that.


Oh yes he did.


----------



## GregK

vat said:


> It sounded like some kinda porn movie, lol!


LOL!! Right! I thought 'spank the dead chicken' meant something else???


----------



## Lin

aubie said:


> I'm also more disturbed by the "I put the Fear of God in them!" I mean, what did you do?


Seriously, its usually code for "I beat the s*** out of them!"

My client has an attack rooster, lol. When I first started working with her and her horses she warned me that if I get there before her to not exit my car if he isn't in the cage. That he will seem all sweet and nice, and then BAM. He attacked a friend of hers once and she had to go to the ER she was so torn up. She doesn't know how he ended up this way, but he's in love with her and doesn't like anyone else.


----------



## Good_Karma

I was also disturbed by the "I put the Fear of God on them" statement. I'm picturing this person standing over the dogs next to the box of baby chicks screaming at the dogs. As if they understand her and have any idea why they are being screamed at. And besides, that obviously didn't work since one of the labs got a chicken anyway.

But yet this person felt it was an effective enough technique to advise another person to do it. Yikes.


----------



## Polistes

Is it wrong that after reading this thread I want some chicken nuggets from McDonald's?


----------



## kidkhmer

vat said:


> Egads! I have no advice I just saw the title of this post and well...had to see what was up. It sounded like some kinda porn movie, lol!


Man you watch some weird porn if u thought this might be one !


----------



## codmaster

Polistes said:


> Is it wrong that after reading this thread I want some chicken nuggets from McDonald's?


 
No!


----------

